# ethernet ports on H25-500



## seecoolguy (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys, i'm new here, but I did do a search on both google and in the forums looking for an answer, I also looked through the manual but there is no clear answer.

I have a whole-home dvr setup with a HR34-700 and multiple H25-500s. I currently have one of those wifi ethernet hookups into the H25 in my bedroom, but I have recently ran ethernet into my bedroom so I can add a switch for the appleTV and the DirecTv device. But I was wondering since all the H25 devices are networked through coax, is it possible to have the H34's ethernet port used as a bridge to get ethernet access to the downstairs area?

for example

upstairs: H25 plugs into ethernet, then at the H34's ethernet plug that to a swtich and have additional ethernet devices hookup there? or will the directv boxes block non-directv traffic?

thanks


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, H25s do not have ethernet ports;

But before I go any further in answering your question, can you explain how you have an H25 receiver hooked up by WiFi?

NOTE: Or do you mean these are Genie minis like the C31 or C41?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or maybe a DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The HR34 can use the Ethernet wire to get to the internet thru your router. The H25s connected to it will then get internet thru the coax cables.
Any other devices should be connected to your router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Back to your original question: I have read of some having success with this, but it is wholly unsupported, and "you're on your own".
Please post your results!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

A better way of doing it would be this...

Use the Ethernet to the HR34 to connect your DirecTV receivers to your home network. Take the Wireless CCK that is currently connected behind the H25 and disconnect it from the coax cables. Use the Ethernet port on it to connect to a regular switch that you can plug in your other wired devices. That should work pretty well although you will be connecting wirelessly back to your router for these devices. You'll basically be using the Wireless CCK as a wireless extender for your network.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I am using the Genie to bridge the Ethernet out for use with PC's. It works perfectly.
No bandwidth problems either. I have whole home, also streaming Netflix (2 streams at times) and Hulu while playing online video game.
I test the throughput and the house network is not even hiccupping. The bottle neck will almost always be your broadband. Which surprising enough, my Uverse seems to be keeping up.
I was about to also upgrade my HR22's for the Genie Minis, but they don't have an Ethernet port. I have Bluray players at each TV that connect to internet. So I use the second port on the HR's for that connection.
Don't get scared off by guys mentioning it is unsupported.
Good luck.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tnflyboy said:


> I am using the Genie to bridge the Ethernet out for use with PC's. It works perfectly.
> No bandwidth problems either. I have whole home, also streaming Netflix (2 streams at times) and Hulu while playing online video game.
> I test the throughput and the house network is not even hiccupping. The bottle neck will almost always be your broadband. Which surprising enough, my Uverse seems to be keeping up.
> I was about to also upgrade my HR22's for the Genie Minis, but they don't have an Ethernet port. I have Bluray players at each TV that connect to internet. So I use the second port on the HR's for that connection.
> ...


stating a fact isn't meant to scare someone off. If you have another way to do it you are better off. And if you had enough going on at one time you'd have issues with multiple pcs.

With that said its always to disconnect if an issue does pop up!

With all that said you should never use the second port on an hr to bridge the network. Just use a network switch between a deca and the receiver. The hr2x line does not have a hardware switch in it and requires its computing power. Sometimes an for a long time it may wok fret but eventually and sometimes it will have issues.

But he's got a genie which is completely different.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

